# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  Правила обмена между БП и УПП

## aleecvbard

Поделитесь пожалуйста правилами обмена между БП 1.6 и УПП 1.2

Называются они BP16_KA10_UPP12_UPP13_v2.xml

----------


## Kasay

Укажи мыло, скину

----------


## aleecvbard

89015269990@mail.ru

----------


## ProsTo_Mario

Братцы, поделитесь правилами. 
Galina.m@bk.ru

----------


## 10203040

и мне пожалуйста очень нужно fish8512@mail.ru

----------


## Naylya

Можно и мне тоже, пожалуйста. Naylya2005@yandex.ru

----------


## windgate

и мне пожалуйста windgate@mail.ru

----------


## olmish

Доброго времени суток, пожалуйста,очень прошу скинуть на мыло main.oms@gmail.com                     BP16_KA10_UPP12_UPP13_v2.xml

----------


## var555

и мне alexmcdn@list.ru   плз)

----------


## Grounder

и мне, если можно sg.nikitin@gmail.com

----------


## lubitelxml

Буду очень признателен если вышлете и мне :) 1c_77@list.ru

----------


## kotov

Дорогие форумчане, скиньте и мне!!!! очч нужно kot9184@rambler.ru

----------


## rainstars

скиньте мне тоже пожалуйста на shmts@bk.ru за ранее благодарен.

----------


## blackbear3

А есть ли правила обмена БП 2.0 -> УПП 1.3?

----------


## NataTagan

Пожалуйста, скиньте кто нить правила обмена BP16_KA10_UPP12_UPP13_v2.xml 
на lana_tag@list.ru!
Оч очень надо!
:blush::)

----------


## olmish

http://depositfiles.com/files/lyatqs6nq
Нашел таки, кому нужны, забирайте

----------


## Platinum

А есть у кого обработки или правила по переносу  из бух 7.7 в УПП? Очень нужно.

----------


## alex4x

Здравствуйте!
А правила для переноса из УПП 1.2 в БУХ 1.6 или БУХ 2.0 есть ?
Я что то нигде таких не нашел !

Мне бы на почту alex_4x@mail.ru

----------


## NataTagan

А есть у кого правила обмена БП 2.0 -> УПП 1.3? :)

----------


## benoev

Народ, скиньте пожалуйста правила обмена БП->КА/УПП  benoev-8@mail.ru

_Добавлено через 12 часов 39 минут 49 секунд_
Люди, у кого есть правила для БП 2.0 и КА 8.2, эти правила не подходят, есть у кого новые скиньте пожалуйста benoev-8@mail.ru

Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## stmilona

народ плиз скиньте и мне если можно stmilona@yandex.ru

---------- Post added at 02:42 ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 ----------

пожалуйста скиньте мне правило переноса из бухгалтерии 1.6 в упп stmilona@yandex.ru

----------


## ser333

Поделитесь пожалуйста правилами обмена между БП 1.6 и УПП 1.2

 Называются они BP16_KA10_UPP12_UPP13_v2.xml  chaika79@mail.ru

----------


## stmilona

*NataTagan*,  Если вы нашли правила обмена БП2.0----УПП1.3 скиньте пожалуйста очень очень надо!!!
                            ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО

---------- Post added at 21:17 ---------- Previous post was at 21:16 ----------

Если вы нашли правила обмена БП2.0----УПП1.3 скиньте пожалуйста очень очень надо!!!
stmilona@yandex.ru                     ЗАРАНЕЕ СПАСИБО

----------


## lsolo

Приветик!!!  Народ, буду очень признательна,если поделитесь правилами для переноса из УПП 1.2 в  БУХ 2.0!  virt_koshka@mail.ru   Заранее СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------


## Азверин

Разыскиваю правила обмена БП 2.0 в УПП 1.3 ! Буду допиливать под доработанную БП. Заранее очень благодарен. skan_for_op[гав-гав]list.ru

----------


## Roman_ben

киньте и мне пожжж. benderboy83@mail.ru

----------


## cKOMApox

И я тоже разыскиваю правила обмена БП 2.0 в УПП 1.3 !  Заранее очень благодарен. b4rs30@gmail.com

----------


## mosik

Тоже очень нужны правила обмена БП2.0 в УПП 1.3 
painru@gmail.com

----------


## Yav4ik

Люди скиньте пожалуйста правила обмена БП 2.0 в УПП 1.3
Спасибо большое! 

isl.itech@gmail.com

----------


## proninasasha

Неужели ни у кого нет правил обмена бп 2,0 каили УПП не важно?

----------


## Olegato

Ищутся правила обмена БП 2.0 в УПП 1.3 ! Просьба направить на мыло oleg_andrienko@inbox.ru. Заранее очень благодарен.

----------


## GrosseIgor

Ребята есть ли в природе правила обмена, Бух 3-0 в УПП 1.3, если есть дайте пожалуйста GrosseIgor@gmail.com  заранее спасибо.

----------


## Азверин

> Ребята есть ли в природе правила обмена, Бух 3-0 в УПП 1.3, если есть дайте пожалуйста GrosseIgor@gmail.com  заранее спасибо.


нет типовых. есть БП 3.0 - УТ 10.3 (УТ11) - можно взять за образец и свои наваять.

----------


## aleecvbard

Добрый день!
Не поделитесь правилами обмена между УПП 1.2 и БП 2.0 на почту ab_sv_1967@mail.ru

----------


## Азверин

> Добрый день!
> Не поделитесь правилами обмена между УПП 1.2 и БП 2.0 на почту ab_sv_1967@mail.ru


готовые правила стоят денег и немалых)

----------


## Uliana2009

Люди скиньте пожалуйста правила обмена БП 1.2 в УПП 1.2
Спасибо большое! 

belik2017@rambler.ru

----------


## Ukei

- Пользуемся *ПОПРОШАЙКОЙ*

----------

